# olive burl



## barry richardson (Nov 3, 2015)

Well, not exactly logging, but's it's about as close as I get. This is a very large flat burly piece from the base of an olive tree I found at the dump. I didn't have my chainsaw and it was way too big to move whole. I plan on going back next week and retrieving it. Hard to say what king of shape it is in on the other side, might all be sapwood, won't know till I cut into it, but I'm hopeful... The ax is about 3 feet long for reference...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 17


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 3, 2015)

A lot of potential there....


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 3, 2015)

Darn you Connecticut....why can't you be more like Arizona?!


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice find Barry! The base of those fingers should contain some eyes and nice swirly grain. Those types of trunks typically have minimal bland sap in em . You will however, discover lots of pockets and possibly rocks and dirt that have gotten trapped in it , so bring some good files.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 3, 2015)

What an incredible find. Love your dump! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ClintW (Nov 3, 2015)

Awesome find! I think you need to start calling that place a gold mine and not a dump,

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm starting to hate your dump. By the way any houses for sale around you. I'm fixing to move

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## pinky (Nov 3, 2015)

NEXT WEEK???!!!! I'm going on a road trip.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 3, 2015)

Barry,

Looks like root nodules, basically very similar to a narl or burl, but with more pores per given area. I would like to buy a section for Paul and myself. Prefer something that would finish out at 1.25" inches thick by 4" inches wide by 8" inches long after being seasoned. For research and my wood collection, not for craft.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 3, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> Barry,
> 
> Looks like root nodules, basically very similar to a narl or burl, but with more pores per given area. I would like to buy a section for Paul and myself. Prefer something that would finish out at 1.25" inches thick by 4" inches wide by 8" inches long after being seasoned. For research and my wood collection, not for craft.


OK Mark, I will keep you in mind if it pans out....


----------



## SENC (Nov 3, 2015)

I would recommend saving the best parts to share with a fellow Royals fan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 3, 2015)

Barry,
I hope all that is hidden in there is treasures.
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 4, 2015)

Nice score, Barry.
I've got to where I call it "Burling" when I go hunting burls.
Ya see, anyone can go find an old log to drag home. To do burls you have to look at it like approaching an all you can eat buffet when you were about 17. There is a victorious ending, you just have to go in with a certain mindset and determination about yourself.
First you have to find your victim. (Sizzler, Golden Corral, ETC.)
You let out a war cry to exclaim to the world that it is yours........... ALL YOURS!
You start with the glorious part of getting the very best chunk of burl that you can, (the meat dept.) and collect up any and all worthwhile scraps to load up also. (the onions, peppers and mushrooms)
Now's time for the dirty part. You have to get it on the truck and the truck must be full, even if it's of lesser quality stuff. (mashed potatoes, gravy, veggies, mac & cheese, ETC.)
You're starting to feel it about now, but you enter into a Zen-like state of mind, holding on only by the fact that you know the best is yet to come, cutting it up. (THE GLORIOUS DESSET BAR)
VICTORY!!! You've done it! You won the battle. You are the mighty conqueror!
WRONG! You must now deal with what you knew at the start would eventually be coming, sealing everything before you can quit (sitting in the car hurting so damned much and not sure to drive home or just take a little nap real quick like.)
The sad part is that you know darned well you will be doing it again the first chance you get.
DAGUMMIT! Did I really just write that crap.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 2 | Funny 8


----------



## pinky (Nov 4, 2015)

Allan

The only part you forgot is many times you cut it open and it is rotted inside, insect damaged and punky, not worth the effort. ( like rushing to the toilet after the gorging and proclaiming, never again)

At least til next time!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 4, 2015)

justallan said:


> Nice score, Barry.
> I've got to where I call it "Burling" when I go hunting burls.
> Ya see, anyone can go find an old log to drag home. To do burls you have to look at it like approaching an all you can eat buffet when you were about 17. There is a victorious ending, you just have to go in with a certain mindset and determination about yourself.
> First you have to find your victim. (Sizzler, Golden Corral, ETC.)
> ...


I like the term, burling! I'm gonna use that if you don't mind. Seeing as that is pretty much all I do with exception to finding the odd log in an alley. I'm going to be asking the folks at the city dump about checking out the wood area for burls and logs. From what I understand, it all eventually gets put into the chipper.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Nov 6, 2015)

What a great dump! Nice find!


----------



## DKMD (Nov 8, 2015)

Looks promising... Might have to start sourcing some elm burl for a trade...


----------

